# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  قصص لا تثبت

## آل عامر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل طبع من هذه السلسلة الجزء الثامن

----------


## آل عامر

هل من مجيب

----------


## ابن السائح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعم هو مطبوع
وقد صدر عن دار الصميعي
وهو آخر ما صدر إلى الآن

----------


## آل عامر

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك في علمك ،وعملك

----------


## ابن السائح

وفيك بارك الله
 وجزاك خيرا 
ونفع بفوائدك

----------


## عبدالله عبد الكريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل من الممكن ان احصل على نسخه من كتاب وعاظ السلاطين لكاتبه الدكتور العراقي المؤرخ علي الوردي ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان ونشكركم لك ... بارك الله فيكم ... ...

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

من يصو لنا هذه السلسلة؟؟؟؟

----------


## الهميم

أضم صوتي لأخي أبي عبدالرحمن من أجل تصويرها لمن هي عنده ونشكر له تعاونه وسعيه في الخير ونشر العلم

----------


## محمد بن محمود بن إسماعيل

للرفع

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

هذا الطلب قديم جدًّا
راجع هذا الرابط:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=47132

ولو بحثت في المنتدى لوجدت غيره فيما يتعلق بتلك السلسلة.

----------

